# Official Game Thread: Magic @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI/ NBA LP



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

<center>*Tonight's Magic Is At the UC* 








*VS*









*Season Records*
*Orlando Magic (7-6) (3-2 on road) @ Chicago Bulls (6-5) (3-1 at home)









United Center, Chicago, Illinois, Tuesday November 29th, 2005
Orlando Magic @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-Chicago / NBA LP*

<b><blink>STARTING LINEUPS</blink></b>





































*Maryland-6'3-FRANCIS <> Wash.Union-6'5-STEVENSON <> Efes Pilsen-6'10-TURKOGLU <> SW Christian-6'11-HOWARD <> TexasTech-6'11-BATTIE*

*VS* 





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Tau Ceramica-6'7-NOCIONI <> G'town-6'8-SWEETNEY <> Dominguez-7'1-CHANDLER*


<b><blink>Key Bench Players</blink></b>






























*6'-NELSON <> 6'8-AUGMON <> 6'9-GARRITY <> 6'11-CATO*

*---*






























*6'2-GORDON <> 6'9-DENG <> 6'8-SONGAILA <> 6'9-HARRINGTON*


*Individual Leaders:*

<table border="3" bordercolor="#000000" width="50%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*BULLS*</td><td> 
</td><td>*MAGIC*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>DUHON 35,4</td><td>*MPG*</td><td>FRANCIS 38,7</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>GORDON 14</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>FRANCIS 18,5</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>CHANDLER 9,9</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>HOWARD 12,7</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>HINRICH 6,7</td><td>*APG*</td><td>FRANCIS 6</td></tr><tr align="center"></tr><tr align="center"><td>DUHON 1,2</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>FRANCIS 1,08</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>3x tied @ .82</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>HOWARD 1,69</td></tr></tr><tr align="center"><td>HARRINGTON .533</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>HOWARD .504</td></tr></tr><tr align="center"><td>NOCIONI .429</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>NELSON .417</td></tr></tr></tbody></table>
*BDG's Tag of the Day Competition
todays tag brought to you by*
*ndistops*







</center>


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

A win, a win! It'll help Skiles celebrate his second annivesary as Bulls coach - which was yesterday.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

orlando's been on a nice streak but they won't win tonight..


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Orlando's playing well(4 straight wins), but this is the 2nd of a back-to-back road game for 'em while we're rested and confident. I expect our first blowout win of the year and Sweetney to bounce back. No TD or Yao to scare him this time.

Bulls 103
Orlando 89

Sweetney 23/12


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

orlando's been winning. and winning "ugly". lowest ppg allowed in the league. bulls have to come to play tonight. it will be good to be home.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/dailydime?page=dailydime-051129



> Another key has been Jameer Nelson. He scored nine of his 16 points in the last 10 minutes of this game. He's this year's Mr. Fourth Quarter. Tuesday, his Magic face last year's Mr. Fourth Quarter, Ben Gordon.




*bulls 89
magic 82*

hinrich is due for a good shooting night. long overdue. 

i also expect a DOMINATING big game from the Fat Man.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

I say the Bulls pull out a win, but we're going to see more foul problems with our frontcourt. Howard has been going to the line a ton (averaging over 10 FTA in the past 3 games).

That said I hope Howard goes for 40 & 20 and Turkoglu hits 6 3-pointers as both are on my fantasy team (not sacrificing a Bulls win, obviously).

I also want to see Nocioni take an early hard foul on Franchise. Francis doesn't usally do so hot when trying to carry the team on his back.


----------



## josephnba (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm waiting for 4th in a row!!!

Does anybody know about Ben Gordon's potential trade? I've heard that he wants to leave us, because he wants to play as a starter :sad:


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Chicago 96
Orlando 88

Chandler 13 points / 14 rebounds / 3 blocks
Howard 19 points / 16 rebounds / 5 blocks


----------



## babybulls23 (May 16, 2005)

All i remember is one of the games last year where Hinrich absolutely locked down Steve Francis and held him to something like 2-12 from the field or around there. Can't wait to see Hinrich put up his first triple double of the year.

BULLS 100
magic 85

Hinrich-20 pt, 10 reb, 11 asst
Sweetney-20,12


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

This is not a good shooting team, and since we seem to be in foul trouble every game anyways, advantage Bulls. Besides Turkoglu and Garrity this team is dreadful from the outside, just let them all shoot(besides those 2). Sweetney may have a pretty bad game, the combination of Howard and Cato is about as big as a frontline gets, and they are both good defenders. It would be nice to see Sweets get to the line early and often.
*
Bulls 94
Magic 84*


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Bulls 104
Magic 83

Hinrich 24 pts, 10 ast
Sweets 18 pts, 13 reb


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Orlando's playing well(4 straight wins), but this is the 2nd of a back-to-back road game for 'em while we're rested and confident. I expect our first blowout win of the year and Sweetney to bounce back. No TD or Yao to scare him this time.
> 
> Bulls 103
> Orlando 89
> ...


Don't forget about Dwight Howard. The guy is a beast. His size and length could really both us around the basket. But I think that we're too good all-around for the Magic, so we'll win. 

Bulls 99
Magic 88


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Someone just gave me a ticket for a floor seat. I'm trying not to run around screaming and going crazy.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

GB said:


> Someone just gave me a ticket for a floor seat. I'm trying not to run around screaming and going crazy.




ok. that is awesome. do us a favor and take a sharpie and write "unbanned" across your forehead so we know who you are in case you get on camera.


i kid, i jest, i love to tease.


welcome back GB. officially. from miz.


:smilewink


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I guess I can do pbp tonight. Not doing anything really.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sweetney backs inside, gets it knocked OOB.

Nocioni 15 foot jumper good.

Francis to Battie, Turkoglu jumper MISS. oob Bulls ball.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sweetney with the hook. GOOD! 4-0. Howard on top to Stevenson. Francis to Stevenson to Hedo in the corner. GOOD

Hinrich for three. MISS

Francis in the lane, kick out to Stevenson for a long two. GOod. 5-4 Orlando.

Duhon for three airball...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Howard fouls. Bulls ball.. 

Kirk to Chandler from the wing drives for the dunk! 6-5 CHI

Francis to Turkoglu outside to Battie. downlow out to Stevenson for the jumper MISS.

Battie holds Chandler in the paint. foul on Orlando.

Kirk for a long jumper. GOOD! 

Francis baseline. gets by Hinrich. layup MISS.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Francis top of the key. gets a screen. pass to Dwight. jumper GOOD

Hinrich off a screen. pop to Sweetney. running JUMPER MISS.

Inside Dwight down low. posts up, gets double team (chandler+kirk) pass out to Turkoglu

Nocioni leaves Turk. Turk open for three. GOOD


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

are u capping the game spongy?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Chandler posts up. out to Hinrich for three. MISS.

Hinrich steals it off a lazy Stevenson pass ! breakaway layup GOOD! 10 all.

DH gets fouled.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Is there any audio live feeds on the net? for free


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Man, Noch has got to stop leaving Turk alone on the perimeter. He's killing us.

Nocioni's jumper is much improved.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Nocioni kicked out to Duhon. Duhon drives, bounce pass to Chandler inside. Chandle lay up. GOOD! awkward.

Turkoglu open for three AGAIN. Nocioni leaves him again.

Nocioni drives layup. swatted by Turkoglu.

Hinrich baseline jumper GOOD.

DH loses the ball downlow..

Hinrich pass across court to Nocioni for three. GOOD.

Francis jumper MISS.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Screen roll Hinrich to Chandler for the dunk!!! 

Chandler has looked awesome....not so much Sweetney since he hasn't touched the ball much.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Man, Noch has got to stop leaving Turk alone on the perimeter. He's killing us.
> 
> Nocioni's jumper is much improved.


 I find it funny that Nocioni is being ultra aggressive on the offensive end, making up for his defensive lapses. "please let me stay coach!" Deng about to check in


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Jameer to Dwight. layup try, can't even get it up.

Hinrich for the top. to Sweetney in the post. Battie slips and falls. Sweetney fouled.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben in for Duhon. Sweetney splits a pair. Bulls on a 8-0 run. Turkoglu out on top. to Francis. drives out to Jameer. for three GOOD

Hinrich screen to Chandler baseline. 3 second call on Sweetney

Ben gets called for a foul.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i have yet to get tomandred on the pass feed.

every now and then it would be nice.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Othella in for Sweetney.

DH nice fake, gets Chandler up for the foul.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

LOL.

When Nocioni made the three Red Kerr said something to the effect of

"It takes players from across the great ocean to make a three."

What ocean is in between Chicago and Agentina?


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> i have yet to get tomandred on the pass feed.
> 
> every now and then it would be nice.



define "nice." I'd trade feeds with ya if i could.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Harrington to Deng for the baseline jumper MISS.

Francis into the corner for Turk. Jameer for three. GOOD. 22-20 Orlando 2:25 left.

5-5 three for Magic.

oob off of Ben. to Turkoglu. Deng fouls him.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

kukoc4ever said:


> LOL.
> 
> When Nocioni made the three Red Kerr said something to the effect of
> 
> ...


 I think he said that when Hinrich passed from one end of the court to the other end to Nocioni. for three.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

O Missed both FT's

Francis baseline. to Garrity for 2. MISS.

off of Cato. Bulls ball.

Hinrich top of the key in and out.

Deng jumper in and out.

from Turk oglu. Francis drives and gets fouled. harrington trying to draw the charge gets called.

25-20 33.0 secs


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> I think he said that when Hinrich passed from one end of the court to the other end to Nocioni. for three.



Ah OK. The DVR on my box flushed so I can't go back and check. I thought he mentioned that due to Hedo hitting all those threes and then Noc draining one. Oh well.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

pass from Kirk from the outside to Songaila long jumper GOOD

26-22 Magic.

Francis jumper at the buzzer. MISS. 1st q over.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Magic Ball.

Nocioni back in. Duhon, Ben, Songaila, Deng. SMALL lineup

Cato layup GOOD.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Did Gordon get pulled briefly at the end of that quarter? I didn't see him in on the last play. Nelson did hit a couple over him.

He's back now.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

kukoc4ever said:


> LOL.
> 
> When Nocioni made the three Red Kerr said something to the effect of
> 
> ...



this is precisely why i would like the chicago feed every now and then. the absurd unintentional hilarity factor is often missing with the opposing team announcers.

hey bulls fans!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Songaila jumper MISS

Francis loses the ball.

Gordon jumper MISS.

Jameer on the left win. Augmon baseline jumper MISS. Noc boards. 
Nocioni downlow to a post up Songaila. holding foul on Magic

Deng jumper GOOD.

Jameer brings it up. Garrity fakes a three. Stevenson back to Pat. long jumper GOOD

Duhon dribbles and loses it off of Ben. .

Stevenson to Garitty miss.

Garrity flails his arm and Nocioni gets fouled.

30-24 

traveling on Nocioni.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> this is precisely why i would like the chicago feed every now and then. the absurd unintentional hilarity factor is often missing with the opposing team announcers.
> 
> hey bulls fans!


Wouldn't have been the first time. Steve Kerr called him a Euro numerous times. (Nocioni)

Must be a Kerr thing.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Garritty loses the ball..

Songaila lowers his shoulder. offensive foul on him.

30-24 8:54 left 2nd q


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

What's up with our hands? We can't catch anything right now.

Down 10


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Stevenson lean-in jumper GOOD

Duhon brings it up.

right side Nocioni. baseline Deng. OOB. Magic ball

Francis on one knee to Turkoglu. left wing jumper GOOD.

Duhon to Ben. corner to Luol for three MISS.

Turkoglu to Garritty. Songaila another foul downlow.

20-4 run.

34-24 7:40 left


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

so...are we going to guard the perimeter tonight?

:|


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich drives, dish out to Noc. jumper top of the FT line. GOOD

Garitty shoots a jumper GOOD.

Deng basline out to Kirk to a cutting Ben. MISS. Tyson boards.

Kirk off a screen. lob to Deng. deflected. caught Deng layup GOOD!

Tyson knocks a ball away from Deng. to Pat. for three GOOD!

Deng baseline jumper MISS. Tyson boards.

Basden is up on the bench. Pike as well.

Kirk layup GOOD 5:00 39-30 Magic.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Where is our defense??? We should NOT be down 11 shooting 51 percent!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Francis for three. fastbreak 3 on 1.

Deng to Kirk on the right. back to Deng for the layup GOOD!


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Hey BDG, when's the next tagline competition start?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Do we not know who Garrity is? This guy has been among the league leaders in 3pt% his entire career. STOP LEAVING HIM WIDE OPEN!

Kirk carrying us right now.

Down 4


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Francis out to Garitty. Garritty for three MISS.

Basden boards. Kirk drives. drop to Basden layup MISS. Magic ball..

Jameer brings it up.

Garitty WIDE open for three. MISS. Turk gets called for the foul.

Kirk rbings it up. weaves out to Basden open in the corner for three MISS.

DH12 baseline loses it. 

Tyson boards. to Kirk. to Pike. back to Kirk for three GOOD!

Nelson jumper off a screen. MISS

Basden boards.

Kirk transition three. MISS

39-35. 2:23


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

There's the D!

Kirk 11 pts and 7 ast already!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This Magic team looks very impressive on both ends of the court.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> Do we not know who Garrity is? This guy has been among the league leaders in 3pt% his entire career. STOP LEAVING HIM WIDE OPEN!
> 
> Kirk carrying us right now.
> 
> Down 4


 Pat went out for a three but passed out to Deshawn. came in for a two and Dore said "that's more his game" he is clueless


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

well at least the magic are missing their wide open three's now...

and what's with basden's two quick shots, that drive was terrible.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Watching the magic, they've been doing that in the air dump pass a ton of times and we aren't playing the passing lanes. If we take more risks, I think we can up their turnovers.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sweetney backs in. beep beep beep. fakes and gets DH in the air.. fouled.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sweets splits a pair. 39-36. 1:48

Howard hookshot. gets bailed out on a foul.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Howard splits a pair.

Deng looking. pass to Sweetney. Sweetney hookshot MISS

Francis lob to DH. pbad pass.

pass to Sweetney inside. Turkoglu fouls him. will shoot a pair


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sweetney splits another pair.

Jameer brigns it up. to Steevenson. to a posted up Dwight. good moves, lay in good.

Pike pass to Deng inside. Deng layup GOOD!

42-39


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

shotclock violation on Magic.

4.2 seconds left.

Pike to inbound. Battie and Augmon in. DH out.

Hinrich runner at the buzzer GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! crossed over Battie. he did that all by himself


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

3 for 8 on FTs, big difference in the game so far...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk surely came to play tonight. Did it all in the 2nd qtr.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

what a drive by hinrich, every magic player took a swipe at him and they all missed.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> Sweetney backs in. beep beep beep. fakes and gets DH in the air.. fouled.



LOL.

nice drive by kirk with the buzzer beater!


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Kirk always plays well against Orlando it seems


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

scottmay! your buddy steve shanwald (lookin' gangsta in the wide pinstripe suit and purple tie) being interviewed on the orlando halftime about the upcoming scottie ceremony. jordan, rodman, oakley, phil, will purdue and more will all be back to honor pippen.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

offensive foul on Sweetney.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

jumphook Mike Sweetney GOOD!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Nocioni steals it. to Hinrich out to a fastbreaking Duhon layup good and 1!!!!


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Jeez, what's up with the free throw woes. Ouch!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

OUR FT'shooting is atrocious.

Duhon missed it.

Duhon gets knocked out by Stevenson. shooting a three. non-call...... after the shot was the contact. foul on Nocioni.

Turk on the outside.

baseline Battie. tap to sweetney. Hinrich pushes it up the court. to a cutting Tyson. Battie fouls him.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tyson splits a pair.

Francis brings it up. crosses over. dumps out. to Stevenson. Sweetney boards. to Kirk out to Tyson. he loses it.

Francis loses the ball. stolen by Kirk

Nocioni open three. GOOD!!!! 49-42 Chicago!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Great D to start off the qtr!

And Noce's turned into Larry Bird from outside.

Up 7


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Magic makes half their passes in the air.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

great floor game by Kirk. 9 assists 4 steals. 

Francis jumper MISS. board by DH. to Jameer. to Turk. OOB on him. technical on Turk. Turk says Bull****.

Hinrich makes the FT on the other side.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

DH to Nelson. Nelson pass in the air, threw it away .
francis ahead to Jameer for the layup. first score of the night.

Turkoglu gets called for another foul.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Duhon to Chandler on the right wing. Sweetney outside jumper. MISS

Battie drives for the dunk. gets fouled. Sweetney called for the foul.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich layup. GOOD!!!! hasn't missed from the inside yet.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Turkoglu for three GOOD

Hinrich dribbles outside.

pass inside to Tyson. back out to Hinrich for three. GOOD!!! 19 pts.!!

blocking foul on Tyson. his third.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Sweetney playing like garbage last three games against good players.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Hinrich's pretty much carrying the team on his back tonight, in every regard. His D has been great, his shot's been pretty, and he's playmaking for his teammates.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich left wing. pass to Duhon. long jumper MISS.

Jameer outisde to Francis. back to Nelson. to Turk for three MISS.

Sweetney out. Othella in.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Nelson to Battie on the top of the key.

Howard backs in on Tyson. MISS.

Harrington to Duhon baseline jumper MISS.

Hinrich gets called for a pushing foul. pushing Nelson out. will shoot 2


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

55-52 Chicago Nelson split a pair.

4:51 left.

Battie gets called for another foul. Deng in. Noc out. Duhon out Ben In.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich pass to Harrington. Harrington drives. gets blocked. 

Garritty jumper GOOD.
55-54 Bulls. 4:01 left


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben for three at the 24 sec buzzer good!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Duhon is having a bad shooting night.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Francis passes by Ben posted up. traveled! 58-54 Bulls!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Hopefully that 3 gets Ben going. Our O has stagnated after that fast start.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

hinrich is having a very nice game!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gordon rains in a jumper. nice to see O get in the swing of things


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

LOL. Deng got his guy in the air and just threw it up... 68-56 Bulls 10 secs left.

nice Bucks game as well.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hedo makes a buzzer 3. 68-58.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That was a dominant defensive qtr, and good to see us really push the ball up off those turnovers.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Howard for the dunk 60-68.

Gordon layup try and gets fouled hard by Garitty. two shots.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bulls up by 10 after three quarters! I am a little bit surprised. I thought we would win, however, I expected a closer game. Orlando could make a run.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

This game has been strange to watch.no real flow. A real good 3rd quarter for the Bulls.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

DENG that was beautiful!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

13th assist for Kirk there. What's his career high?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls shooting 54%. That is amazing.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

DH fouled him. That's a loose ball...come on Refs


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Stevenson swats a Ben layup. 

kirk with a tough layup try. MISS.

Nelson baseline drives passes out. Deng taps it out.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben blocked a dunk try by Hedo??? it looked like it.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gordon three try in the corner MISS.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Howard backs in, hookshot good.. 73-66 Bulls


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

FYI - Kirk's career high for assists is 14, which he did twice before. He has 13 with another 10 minutes to go. He could definitely set a new high. And with only 1 turnover (which wasn't even his fault, it was Sweetney's for not looking up for Kirk's pass) he's having a great game.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich for three MISS. ugly posession by the Bulls. playing hot potato.

foul on Nocioni. Howard to the line for two. Magic won't go away.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Sweetney in for chandler. 

Our bigs are not rebounding tonight.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Nice save and basket by Sweetney


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gordon to Deng on a fastbreak!!! DUNK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Nice pass by Ben 

AND

Deng tonight . He's been everywhere!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Big baskets by sweetney and deng. 

If this score holds up, our points allowed will be inproving.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

The good then about having a very even team is there is always different guys stepping up on different nights.

The bad thing is it's quite difficult to fire on all cylinders. i.e get them all switched on during one game.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Francis fell down hard. and he's bleeding.

Nocioni knicked him.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Deng clearly got hit in the head there. Should've been a foul.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

What was the dunk like? Will anyone be putting up any highlights for this game!?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Another great steal by Hinrich.

Deng missed the dunk...you could tell he didn't have a good grip going up. That's a rare occasion where Luol doesn't finish a fast break. Doh!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Francis fell down hard. and he's bleeding.
> 
> Nocioni knicked him.


did he get back up? If so he never 'knicked' him hard enough.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> 13th assist for Kirk there. What's his career high?


14 according to www.nba.com


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

lol at the boy with the sweetney sign....


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Kirk just tied his career high with 14th assist!

Great finish by Sweetney, and one.

Unfortunately we're in the penalty already with 6 minutes left. Easy with the fouls guys.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sweetney with the crazy circus layup. and 1. missed the FT but Noc boards.

Deng with the tip in on a Duhon missed layup.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

And why can't we hit free throws! :curse:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

bandaged Francis top the key passes to Turk for the open three MISS. Francis boards. Duhon with the steal.

Deng drives baseline pass Duhon for three. MISS. Sweetney boards shoots misses but fouled.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Sweetney's been BIG this qtr.

And Duhon's been......off


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sweetney splits a pair again..

82-71 

Howard with a HIGH alleyoop wow!!!


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Is gordon off?


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

That should have been a goaltending


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Francis all bloody like that. he's gotta go to the bench right?


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Bulls bigs abused by Howard. Chandler should be embarressed.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

YearofDaBulls said:


> That should have been a goaltending


 For real. and should have been another assist for Kirk. That ball was in the cylinder before it was knocked out.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

You know how we play the right way? Francis plays the wrong way. 

3 minutes left in a game and he jawing about getting Nocioni back for the bloody forehead.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Duhon to Kirk. back to Nocioni. out to Duhon.Tyson posts up. out to Deng. Deng jumper MISSED.

Turk to Garritty. for three. BRICK. 84-74 1:50


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Dore says you can tell Deng spent a lot of time during the off season working on his shot.

Hmm, must have been a visualization thing, considering he couldn't use his right freaking wrist until training camp.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Chandler fouls Francis. missed the FT. Deng boards.

76-85 Bulls . 1:15 

offensive foul on Chandler. he's gone with 6 pf's


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

If hinrich gets 10 rebounds in 90 seconds he will have a triple double.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Francis traveled again....


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> Dore says you can tell Deng spent a lot of time during the off season working on his shot.
> 
> Hmm, must have been a visualization thing, considering he couldn't use his right freaking wrist until training camp.


Maybe he was refering to NBA Live.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich drives, pass to Deng in the corner for the three. STATPADDER!!!!!!!

MISS


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Super D in the 2nd half.

7-5!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bulls win... yay...


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

WE GET THE WIIIIIIIIN!!!!

terrible FT % though...jeez 11 for 21 we should have made at least 5 more...

4 game winning streak!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :eek8: :biggrin:


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Francis looked below average out there.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Even though we only won by 9, that's probably the 2nd most complete game we've played this year behind the Spurs win.

Great effort all around!

Double-doubles for Kirk and Chapu. 21 for Kirk and 20 for Deng, 9 and 8 for Tyson.

Yay Bulls!!!

:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

A 'W' as expected.....now off to NY. Its going to be tough, but we can do it. 

Go Bulls!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng is really coming a long. Nocioni play pf? If not I am concerned about our lack of rebounding by our bigs. Nice game Kirk!! 7-5!! 

Last year at this time we were 2-10. We beat the lakers 92-84. Chandler had 18 rebounds curry, Deng 18 pts.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

yippie 4 in a row. 

The bulls express continues.

Next Stop M.S.G.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Nice win. I really enjoyed watching this one. I must say, I was pretty impressed with the Magic. They're better than I took them for, and Dwight Howard was as good as advertised. 

Tyson Chandler gets the official "I didn't put up big stats, but still had a good game" award. 9 pts, 7 rebounds is moderate for him, but he was really strong defensively. His help defense was there all game long, and the Magic just didn't get alot going around the basket. Alot of their points were from the outside. Tyson definitely had alot to do with Francis shooting 2-9 and having 6 turnovers. He cut off his drives constantly.

7-5 feels really nice! Let's go get the Knicks tomorrow.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Glad to see (hear) Kirk break out of his shooting slump. 

Do we ever play 6 games in a row at home? Need to check the schedule....


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

yodurk said:


> Nice win. I really enjoyed watching this one. I must say, I was pretty impressed with the Magic. They're better than I took them for, and Dwight Howard was as good as advertised.
> 
> Tyson Chandler gets the official "I didn't put up big stats, but still had a good game" award. 9 pts, 7 rebounds is moderate for him, but he was really strong defensively. His help defense was there all game long, and the Magic just didn't get alot going around the basket. Alot of their points were from the outside. Tyson definitely had alot to do with Francis shooting 2-9 and having 6 turnovers. He cut off his drives constantly.
> 
> 7-5 feels really nice! Let's go get the Knicks tomorrow.


I'm sure the 4 games in 5 days didn't help the magic

This is our first game in our 4 games in 5 days section of the schedule


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

yodurk said:


> You know how we play the right way? Francis plays the wrong way.
> 
> 3 minutes left in a game and he jawing about getting Nocioni back for the bloody forehead.


He's a loving guy.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

got say this was a nice one, big d effort in the third and start of the fourth garanted our win. nice job guys!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Skiles postgame comments 2:44min 422kb wma

these questions sucked.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

gordon seemed little low energy, is he saving for tomorrow?Hope so.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Spongy working extra time (and fast!).

:greatjob:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich postgame comments 

they are all wondering about the Knicks game coming up.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Good job with the play by play and the clips spongy.

Good game by the Bulls tonight, finally starting to round into defense form like we saw last year.
Illini also beat NC tonight, so it's been a good basketball night for this guy.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben postgame comments

was asked about the rumors.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> He's a loving guy.


That is the gayest picture I have ever seen.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

With bens comments did i sense sarcasm when asked are u happy to be here he said yeah and they all laughed


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_CHICAGO (AP) -- Kirk Hinrich scored 20 points and tied a career-high with 14 assists to lead the Chicago Bulls to an 85-76 victory over the Orlando Magic on Tuesday night.

The second-year pro had 14 assists for the third time in his career.(*)

Luol Deng tied his season-high with 21 points, and Michael Sweetney scored 12 for the Bulls in their first home game since Nov. 12. It was Chicago's fourth straight victory.

Hedo Turkoglu scored 20, and Dwight Howard added 17 points and 19 rebounds for Orlando, which saw its four-game winning streak end.

Jameer Nelson had 13 points, but Steve Francis was just 2-of-9 and finished with nine points. He suffered a cut above his right eyebrow after being fouled with 6:33 left in the game, but stayed in.

The Bulls outscored Orlando 13-4 over the final four minutes of the third quarter. And two free 
throws by Ben Gordon and a 3-pointer by Deng made it 73-60 a minute into the fourth.

After trailing by 11 midway through the second quarter, the Bulls whittled the deficit down to one -- 42-41 -- at halftime._


ahem* third year. AP's bad.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

OziBull said:


> With bens comments did i sense sarcasm when asked are u happy to be here he said yeah and they all laughed


i wouldnt read it into much, I listened to it seemed to me ben wasnt being sarcastic


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

YearofDaBulls said:


> Francis looked below average out there.



He's injured .. in multiple places. The guy is all banged up.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Is anyone else totally psyched to beat up on our old boy Eddy Curry tomorrow night? Here's hoping Tyson blocks 5 shots by Eddy!


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Great game for Hinrich tonight. Its nights like tonight where he looks like an all-star. I think that's the best I've seen him play all season. Way to go Kirk, hope you keep it up.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> Dore says you can tell Deng spent a lot of time during the off season working on his shot.
> 
> Hmm, must have been a visualization thing, considering he couldn't use his right freaking wrist until training camp.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ESPN Daily Dime 


_Chicago Bulls coach Scott Skiles doesn't need an excuse to push an uptempo game. So when he was faced with an Orlando Magic team playing its fourth game in five days, you know his confidence in his approach was strong.

Under Skiles, the Bulls run, run and run some more. And the same was true Tuesday night in Chicago. His approach reminds me of some of the older days of the NBA, when teams would be winning late by 20, and they're still running at you.

This game was closer, an 85-76 win over the Magic, snapping Orlando's four-game win streak. The Bulls had the edge in fastbreak points, 11-5.

Luol Deng, who came off the bench to score 21 points, said afterward how the team's approach has been defined by an unwillingness to be outplayed through superior effort.

Sounds familiar. That's Skiles! This is a team that has truly taken on its coach's personality. They're relentless. That's exactly how he played.

The execution was there, too. Kirk Hinrich (20 points, 14 assists, five steals, one turnover) put out a line that doesn't get much better.

The younger players here like Hinrich, Ben Gordon, Deng, have lived up to their potential. A lot of credit goes to GM John Paxson.

They're not happy with playoff appearance from last year. And if a player isn't fitting in, like Tim Thomas, this organization appears willing to swallow a significant financial loss.

Skiles' style has grated on people in the past. But the guys who have played under him respect the way he played.

*The Bulls are going to have plenty of salary cap room in the offseason. There's going to be veteran players who are going to want to come here. It's amazing how many players, when they're getting older, realize it's about the team.

And that team might be the Bulls.*

-- *Will Perdue in Chicago*_


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Thanks for the welcome back Miz. It was a great game...great seats. I'll never be able to sit up high again.

Two things stood out that I never saw on television. 

1. The players seem to move so move so much better without the ball...I guess I'm referring to the half-court offense here...with Duhon at the PG instead of KH. It was noticable. When Duhon is out and KH is at the top of the key setting up the offense...it's more _ragged_.

2. It seemed like every other time down on offense, someone began every offense set by pointing Nocioni to his spot on the floor. Usually Duhon, Deng also when on the floor. Whats up with that?

Sweetney has a new nickname in my mind. After a baby hook in the lane, the person next to me said that it looked like a side of beef flying by on a conveyor belt in a slaughterhouse. From then on the group around me yelled out MEAT-HOOK! everytime he touched the ball.

Everytime I see him I'll think of that.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Wow. Hinrich with 14 dimes to only 1 TO? Very impressive.

Welcome back GB


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Hinrich is now 6th in the NBA in assists, behind only Nash, Baron, Billups, Knight and AI.

Not bad for a guy who, some will tell you, isn't even a PG...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

bullsville said:


> Hinrich is now 6th in the NBA in assists, behind only Nash, Baron, Billups, Knight and AI.
> 
> Not bad for a guy who, some will tell you, isn't even a PG...



Good grief! Would you please grant us the serenity of an _occasional_ post which doesn't include a shot at those who have either 1. dared to criticize Kirk or 2. dared to praise Eddy?

I'm starting to get nasty PMs again.

Pretty please, with sugar on top?


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Good grief! Would you please grant us the serenity of an _occasional_ post which doesn't include a shot at those who have either 1. dared to criticize Kirk or 2. dared to praise Eddy?
> 
> I'm starting to get nasty PMs again.
> 
> Pretty please, with sugar on top?


I guess I should start posting the same "Eddy is wonderful" and "Paxson sucks" opinions over and over and over, at least then people wouldn't be sending you nasty PMs, right?

It's amazing how brash and confident a certain segment of this board is when, until they are proven wrong. Then it's "can't we all just get along?"

Jeez.

And yes, I'm lumping certain posters together, because I'm sure it's the same ones who usually complain about my posts, even though I have mentioned NOBODY by name today.

I give up.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

bullsville said:


> It's amazing how brash and confident a certain segment of this board is when, until they are proven wrong. Then it's "can't we all just get along?"


Kind of like you were wrong about Eddy never playing again, then were like "Oh, I don't think I said that"? 

And who has been proven wrong about anything? Have the Bulls won a championship? Has Eddy retired? 



> I give up.


If it's easier for you to do that than make a simple effort to be civil (like everyone else here has since the Ron Cey-brokered peace accord), so be it. Either option would be vastly preferable to acting all put upon and frequently mentioning how "unreadable" the board is.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

bullsville said:


> I guess I should start posting the same "Eddy is wonderful" and "Paxson sucks" opinions over and over and over, at least then people wouldn't be sending you nasty PMs, right?
> 
> It's amazing how brash and confident a certain segment of this board is when, until they are proven wrong. Then it's "can't we all just get along?"
> 
> ...


All you had to do was say:

>>Hinrich is now 6th in the NBA in assists, behind only Nash, Baron, Billups, Knight and AI.<< 

and then maybe add that he's not a fulltime PG. The personal stuff detracts.

But it's a good stat. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

OK. Now how about another verse of _Kumbaya_ and we all get past it again.

The Peace of the Penguin must live on.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

GB said:


> 1. The players seem to move so move so much better without the ball...I guess I'm referring to the half-court offense here...with Duhon at the PG instead of KH. It was noticable. When Duhon is out and KH is at the top of the key setting up the offense...it's more _ragged_.


That's because when Hinrich is at the top of the key setting up the offense, he can't pass it to himself on the wing.



> 2. It seemed like every other time down on offense, someone began every offense set by pointing Nocioni to his spot on the floor. Usually Duhon, Deng also when on the floor. Whats up with that?


Variable sets. Audibles. Happens all the time on every team.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

VincentVega said:


> That's because when Hinrich is at the top of the key setting up the offense, he can't pass it to himself on the wing.
> 
> 
> 
> Variable sets. Audibles. Happens all the time on every team.


They shout at the same guy every time down on every team?

Also, the reason the offense runs better with Duhon at the point is because Kirk is on the wing? Don't know about that.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Variable sets. Audibles. Happens all the time on every team.



So you think it's a language problem? I'd think he'd know the sets by now.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> If it's easier for you to do that than make a simple effort to be civil (like everyone else here has since the Ron Cey-brokered peace accord), so be it. Either option would be vastly preferable to acting all put upon and frequently mentioning how "unreadable" the board is.


Exactly.


----------

